# Question about AMT 1940 Ford Coupe



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

I just purchaced a 1986 edition of the 1940 Ford by AMT at the RMMC model contest. 

This is my favorite edition of the kit because it has the Keystone Mag Wheels in it. Also, this is the first version of the 1940 Ford that I ever bought. Sadly, this kit is missing one of the wheels and another one is broken.

Looking over this kit, I noticed that on the underside of the front fenders on the inside, there are two "Holes" that are simular to those holes that you punch through to put on an item, like an antenna or spotlight. These holes appear on both the left and right side of the fenders, 4 holes in total.

The instructions don't show what goes in these holes and I've spent some time looking at old box art online for the 1940 Ford and I can't come up with any reason why AMT put those holes in there. 

So my question is : did AMT ever show what was intended to go in the holes in any of the older instruction sheets? (This could also apply to the 39/40 Sedan or the 1940 Delivery as well because the fenders are probably simular.) 

My guess is that there was probably a Police or Fire Chief version at some point, but I want to know for sure. I'd like to find an answer for this from any of the old time builders or anyone with the instructions.

ThanX in advance!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I believe this is the INSTRUCTIONS SHEET you are looking for. 

Or is it THIS ONE?

Best I can do. Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That's better! But it only answers one out of those four holes. 

The instruction sheet I have (For the 1986 "Avenger" Version) shows the antenna locating to "Destination Unknown" on the back of the trunk lid. I wonder if this is just the "Canadian" version of the instruction sheet or something?

Interesting to note that they call the custom engine in the coupe an "Oldsmobile" engine, when it's really a Buick Nailhead engine. The Oldsmobile engine was the custom engine in the 39/40 Ford Sedan kit. (Buick engines had their valve covers sitting on the top while Olds had theirs at the 45% with the cylander heads.) 
However, the hubcaps are Toronado items. I never realized that before. I thought they were something from a Volkswagon!


----------

